# Fliegenschnur reparieren



## ADDI 69 (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute
ich hab da ein kleines problem und zwar ist mir beim letzten einsatz am WE das Coating meiner Fliegenschnur gebrochen(Kältebruch???) Schnur ist eine scierra xda clearhaed wf8f/i 
der bruch befindet sich knappe 5cm hinter der clearhaed keule im coating der schwimmenden runningline,es ist ein spalt von ca 2cm(hab es nicht gleich bemerkt beim werfen)
nun meine frage : läst sich das irgendwie reparieren???
vielleicht ein stück coating einsetzen und neu verschweißen??
ich möchte die schnur nämlich nicht in die tonne kloppen da es sie nicht mehr gibt und ich sie aber sehr gern fische . 
ich habe irgendwann im www. mal nen bericht gesehen wo einer mit irgendeinem durchsichtigen schrumpfschlauch ein loop in eine fliegenschnur macht,also so richtig verschweißt hat ,ist es damit evtl möglich??? und wenn ja woher bekomme ich son schlauch??
oder kann mir jemand ne bezugsquelle für solch eine schnur geben,evtl. hat ja noch jemand son teil auf halde in sein privaten schnurdepot womit er nicht fischt??

bitte um hilfe,aber keine verarschung bitte#h


----------



## fluefiske (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

Hallo Addi 
Ein Bekannter hat vor wenigen Tagen was von Flüssigcoating erzählt,musst mal Googeln.Das wäre eine gute Möglichkeit.
Einen Schlauch bekommst Du hier .

Gruß Erich


----------



## ADDI 69 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo Addi
> Ein Bekannter hat vor wenigen Tagen was von Flüssigcoating erzählt,musst mal Googeln.Das wäre eine gute Möglichkeit.
> Einen Schlauch bekommst Du hier .
> 
> Gruß Erich


danke für den link,da is wenigstens schon mal die anleitung,aber entweder bin ich blind oder die haben den schlauch nicht mehr - kann ihn einfach nicht finden #q
mfg addi


----------



## Inkognitofly (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

Hi,
Schauste mal da nach, ist wie dafür gemacht 

http://cgi.E**y.de/Schrumpfschlauch-3-2mm-105-Qualitaet-2m-transparent_W0QQitemZ290367831260QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKabel_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item439b457cdc


----------



## ADDI 69 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Hi,
> Schauste mal da nach, ist wie dafür gemacht
> 
> http://cgi.E**y.de/Schrumpfschlauch-3-2mm-105-Qualitaet-2m-transparent_W0QQitemZ290367831260QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKabel_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item439b457cdc


Danke leute ,hatte schon mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden

http://www.hurch.eu/catalog/product...d=548&osCsid=e8e3a3fe9275af1ac2eae3ad8476d46f #h#h#h


----------



## Inkognitofly (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

9,90 für n Stück Schrumpfschlauch, guter Preis


----------



## sundeule (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

Moin Addi,

was hat die Strippe denn für einen Kern? Ich vermute Mono?
Wenn Schweißen noch sinnvoll ist: Schlumpfschlauch und Heißlüftpistole hab ich da, falls Du übers Jahresende mal auf Rügen bist...


----------



## fluefiske (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

Hallo Addi 
Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen,wenn die Aktion mehr als 10€ kostet,käme eher eine neue günstige Schnur in Frage.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Geflechtschlauch,wie er bei den Loops Verwendung findet.Einfach diese schadhafte Stelle herausschneiden,das Geflecht auf beide Schnurteile ca. 5cm draufschieben und mit kleinem Schlauch fixieren.
Noch eine andere Variante : Auf diesen 2 cm die Seele freilegen,mit Garn umwickeln das zum Coating passt,dann mit UHU oder Pattex versiegeln,damit keine Feuchtigkeit eintritt,wäre die günstigste Variante und würde auch kaum auffallen.
Bei einer geflochtenen Seele käme ein Spleissen in Frage,wird aber hier nicht der Fall sein,denn eine klare Keule ist in der Regel mit Monoseele.
So,jetzt hast Du genug Vorschläge,viel Spass beim Tüfteln #6 .

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bungo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

http://www.anglerschoice.eu/product/scierra_xda_clear_head_fly_line_wf8f_i/
Mit Porto etwas mehr als 30€, da würd ich ne neue kaufen.


----------



## ADDI 69 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*



Bungo schrieb:


> http://www.anglerschoice.eu/product/scierra_xda_clear_head_fly_line_wf8f_i/
> Mit Porto etwas mehr als 30€, da würd ich ne neue kaufen.



Mensch Bungo,danke für diesen link ,du bist mein retter in der not,was ich mir schon die finger wundgegoogelt hab nach so einer schnur,ich bab schon ganz eckige augen vom surfen-da werd ich gleich doppelt zuschlagen ,die ist in Deutschland nähmlich nich mehr zu kriegen und wer weiß wie lange dort noch :m|stolz:


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Mensch Bungo,danke für diesen link ,du bist mein retter in der not,was ich mir schon die finger wundgegoogelt hab nach so einer schnur,ich bab schon ganz eckige augen vom surfen-da werd ich gleich doppelt zuschlagen ,die ist in Deutschland nähmlich nich mehr zu kriegen und wer weiß wie lange dort noch :m|stolz:


#vda strahlt aber einer jetzt 
na alter jetzt gibtes doch ne neue schnurr 
 lg andre


----------



## Inkognitofly (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*



> schon die finger wundgegoogel


Soooorryyy aber nun mach ich mir wirklich sorgen welches Google du benutzt ??
Geb ich "scierra xda clearhead wf8f/i" in Google ein kommt der Shop an 5ter stelle, warum sucht man sich nun die finger wund ???
Komisch


----------



## ADDI 69 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Soooorryyy aber nun mach ich mir wirklich sorgen welches Google du benutzt ??
> Geb ich "scierra xda clearhead wf8f/i" in Google ein kommt der Shop an 5ter stelle, warum sucht man sich nun die finger wund ???
> Komisch


Na das selbe wie du auch ,und wenn sie drinn gewesen währe hätte ich sie mir auch da bestellt,für den Preis??? das ist nen Lacher,ich hatte eine gefunden irgendwo in DK,aber da hätte ich mir hier gleich ne 85 Euroschnur kaufen können
Außerdem is das nen Räumungsverkauf und so was kommt erst rein wenn geräumt wird#q
Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe
mfg addi


----------



## Bungo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

Also komischweise war die Schnur als ich gegooglet habe glaube auf Seite 2 oder 3!
Evtl ist sie durch die Klicks nach vorne gekommen..


----------



## Tewi (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

habe auch gegoogelt und bei mir war der shop an erster stelle!
schon komisch!


----------



## ArcticChar80 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

Ich hab auch mal eine Scierra Multi-Tip gehabt. Dieser ist auch das Coating gebrochen. Ich habe sie einfach an der Stelle 5cm vor und hinter der Bruchstelle abgeschnitten. Die Runningline umgedreht, und die neu gespleist. Wenn man es dann so nennen kann. 
An den zu verbindenden Enden einfach das Coating 2cm abziehen. Die Seele besteht bei meiner aber aus Multifiler.
Einfach eine kleine Nähnadel und Bindegarn nehmen und die Seele auf 4mm fest mit 20 Stichen vernähen. Dann einen Flexiblen Klüssigkleberkleber (hab die blaue Flasche von Heger genommen), den dann auf die Naht auftragen und in die Naht mit den Fingern eindrücken. Mit dem Bindegarn viele stramme Wicklungen um die Stelle machen. Die überstehenden Enden abschneiden.  Danach noch einmal den Flüssigkleberauftragen. Etwas warten. Zum Schluss Schlauchbootkleber über die Stelle auftragen, wieder etwas warten, und dann den Kleber mit den fingern glattrollen.
So mache ich auch immer meine Sinktips.

So entsteht eine sehr saubere Verbindung. Diese hält auch nach vier Jahren noch super. Mir ist sogar schon mal eine geflickte Schnur gerissen, jedoch an einer anderen Stelle.

Bei einer Monoseelehab ich es einmal ähnlich gemacht. Nur dort habe ich nicht genäht sondern zwei kleine Knoten auf der Seele gemacht. Die Verbindung war auch superglatt. Ich habe diese Schnur danach jedoch nicht sehr oft gefischt. Müsste aber auch sehr gut halten.

Gruß an alle Fischverückten!!!


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

So Loide,reparieren hat geklappt und zwar mit Pattex Repair Extrem . Bleibt flexibel und Hält auch - aber dat is nu nebensächlich denn heute kamen die hier (s.Foto)#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v 
danke Bungo,es hat zwar 14 Tage gedauert und etliche Mails gekostet aber nu hab ich sie:q:q:q
der ganze Spaß het jetzt 41,98 engl.Pfund gekostet incl.Versand ,da kann man echt nicht meckern-ein fairer Preis für zwei super Fliegenschnüre mit Strippingguards inclusive.....PERFEKT|wavey:
Danke noch mal für eure promte Hilfe
mfg Addi


----------



## Bungo (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenschnur reparieren*

Kein Problem.
Dann hat die Sache doch noch ein versöhnliches Ende gefunden 
Und wie du schon sagst, für 2 Schnüre mit Strippingguards und Versand ein super Preis!
Gruß Andreas


----------

